# Wireless or Wired



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

A question on what you use when gamining on a computer, Wireless (optical or laser) or Cord.

I personaly like to have a cord for increase in reaction time from keystroke to command on screen. 

Whats your opinion or recomendation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't really game on computers anymore, but I use wireless as I hate the clutter of cables. These days, if I play a game on a computer that is new, I use my wireless Xbox controller.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I never used the System controllers on my Computer, do they work realy well?


----------



## yamahaSHO (Nov 14, 2007)

For Crysis, it worked as if it were meant for it. It recognized everything and had a layout/picture of the controller like using an Xbox. I think "Games for Windows" are now required to natively work with Xbox controllers to retain that logo.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you ever used the controllers for the PC that you program for a game?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I prefer corded mice, I hate any kind of lag while gaming and having to change batteries. The Logitech G9 is an excellent mouse - I use the on-the-fly sensitivity adjustments all the time when playing FPS games.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree i am always thinking that with corded you do get more sensitivity than with wireless. But it may depend also on what you play, as some games percision is not needed.


----------

